# southdown dorset cross



## gun barrel fibre (Apr 21, 2018)

I just purchased 3 yearling ewes that are Southdown crossed with Dorset from registered stock. I am hoping this was a smart move as I wish to make the herd a dual purpose fibre and meat. What are some traits of the Southdown that people would recommend? I also have an opportunity to purchase a reg Southdown 2018 ram lamb or the father of the ewes. Not much difference in price . Ram is 4 yrs old and I was able to see his disposition and see other offspring of his. He seems to be a good herd sire for twins.  Eventually I wish to cross the Southdown Ewes with my reg Hampshire. He has a 90 % rate of producing daughters and has only produced twins to date. Does any one else have these breeds crossed in their herds and how do they like this cross?  It means running 2 rams on the property with their individual little herds if I get the older ram so wasn't sure if I want to do that yet as I can wait for the ram lamb to grow up. Older ram is quiet and has had halter work done. So that is always a consideration with me.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats on your new sheep. I know nothing of either breed. As long as you like their fiber, I guess that's what matters. Time will tell if you like the meat. From everything I've heard about rams, even though he seems like a real gentleman, never turn your back on him.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 23, 2018)

'through the years, Southdowns have been well known for producing finest tasteing meat.  The issue that you may face is the fact that the Hampshire is a large breed of sheep with wide front shoulder conformation , so well known to sire lambs with very wide front end conformation , therefore many ewes will have difficulty giving birth  so make sure you are there at birthing so that you can assist in pulling the lambs if needed. Otherwise,both are  a great meat producing breeds .


----------

